# why wont it let me enable valet and sentry mode.



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

after the valet parks the car you should be able to enable sentry mode. but it wont allow both at the same time. why? especially since some of the valet parking lots are in dicy locations?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Could be a liability recording someone else with your car? Not sure -- I can safely say I will never find out though as I will never valet park


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Could be a liability recording someone else with your car?


 Isn't that the primary function of Sentry Mode? To record *other* peoples?


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

I noticed this too - though I rarely use Valet parking. In my case, the Valet parking is done in a secured lot - so only staff had access to my car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Isn't that the primary function of Sentry Mode? To record *other* peoples?


Yes -- in theory -- was just a guess.

Think of it this way ... they used to allow you to film child birth and somewhere along the lines something must have gone wrong in a delivery room, someone video'ed the whole thing and it became material evidence.

I could be overthinking it and it could be a bug.

Alternatively maybe it's just an incomplete feature and at some point in valet mode the screen will let the driver know that they're being recorded but until that's done they don't do it.

Like I said, I'm probably overthinking it and it's just a bug.


----------

